
Six Degrees of Francis Bacon - Schiphol
https://www.cmu.edu/news/stories/archives/2015/october/francis-bacon-launch.html
======
Schiphol
And a video here:
[http://www.sixdegreesoffrancisbacon.com/](http://www.sixdegreesoffrancisbacon.com/)

